

Can you really go to college for 99$? - pwhelan
http://www.myfoxdc.com/dpp/money/college-99-dollars-money-022310

======
pwhelan
Straighterline seems interesting to me. I like that people can take these
intro courses at their own pace then transfer over. It seems like it could
help those who are in the military and wish to take courses but are unsure
about their scheduling and have little free cash. It could significantly lower
costs for a 4 year degree or a 2 year. I think the rise of the 2 year degree
will have an enormous impact on our economy as we need more skilled workers,
but not necessarily with Bachelor's degrees.

